# Házet patky



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, předpokládam, že je to idiom, ale co to znamená?
Našla jsem to tady:
-Vůbec se hrozně vytahovala a Zuza, aby nezůstala pozadu, tak taky házela patky...-
Děkuju moc


----------



## texpert

S webovou kamerou by to bylo jednodušší. 

Jsou to trhavé pohyby hlavou na znamení vzdoru či převahy (head jerking in defiance). Dělají to nejčastěji puberťáci nebo rozmazlené mladé ženy  
Nejvíce se to podobá pohybům, co dělá žena, když chce vrátit účes do původní formy.


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj, jestli je to idiom, tak určitě neobvyklý, alespoň v běžné češtině. Já jsem to v životě neslyšel.

Připomíná mi to nicméně obrat "házet patkou". Patka je typ účesu, který může zakrývat jedno oko. Aby člověk s takovým účesem dobře viděl, odstraní vlasy z oka trhnutím hlavy. Tento pohyb se někdy nazývá "házení patkou" a kromě svého pragmatického účelu se může jevit taky jako projev arogance, drzosti...


----------



## texpert

Pravda je, že to slovní spojení není zrovna salon-fähig. Člověk by jej čekal (idiom i pohyby) spíše u mládeže trávící čas na ulici.


----------



## andrejkaita

Ciao 

Podle kontextu bych to považovala za "machrovat". Nemusela by ta Zuzka u toho ale nutně pohazovat vlasama.


----------



## texpert

hmm  vývoj mě zase jednou předběhl


----------



## parolearruffate

mh, děkuju, a jak byste to dali třeba anglicky?


----------



## swedrup

jen nápad - brag


----------



## slavic_one

parolearruffate said:


> mh, děkuju, a jak byste to dali třeba anglicky?



Boast, spread onself.


----------



## texpert

to show off, to crow


----------



## zombino

Házet patky = machrovat = show off


----------



## zuzanadoma

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaroslav_Rudiš

Think of this Czech writer as he wants to impress a girl he spotted across a crowded noisy room  He is very peculiar about his hair style


----------



## LadaOva

nazorne to je asi nejlepe videt na Vikim Cabadajovi.
Takze na youtube si vyhledat "sněženky a machři"


----------

